# Species of plecos that are good algae eaters besides BN's?



## Cich of it all (Mar 29, 2007)

I'm looking to add a few more plecos into one of my tanks. I want something different than the same 'ol thing (bristlenoses). I also want species that will be good at keeping algae off the glass. I've noticed that most of the species I've seen and liked a lot are not known to be very good algae eaters: royals, phantoms, gold nuggets. 
What are some other species that you guys have had good luck with as far as algae control?


----------



## jschwab45212 (Apr 25, 2006)

Bristlenose are the best pleco at algae control, I also have a Cochliodon sp. "Red Bruno Paraguay" that does a good job, but not as good as the bristlenose.


----------



## Cich of it all (Mar 29, 2007)

I actually have a chocolate pleco that puts the BN's to shame when it comes to eating algae. He's kind of plain looking though and I was hoping to find a species with a little more color. If I can't figure anything else out I'll probably try to find more chocolates - that is if I can find any. So far I haven't seen any around for a while.


----------



## lotsofish (Feb 28, 2008)

Why don't you get an albino long-fin bristlenose if you are looking for a cool looking pleco?


----------



## Cich of it all (Mar 29, 2007)

lotsofish said:


> Why don't you get an albino long-fin bristlenose if you are looking for a cool looking pleco?


I'm afraid that the fragile long fins might be more prone to attack by my Africans


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

My Sailfin Pleco cleaned house on my 75 and its only 4" right now... Sucks that it gets about 12" though.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

I actually lucked out too. My 14" sailfin is an excellent cleaner. He keeps a 14' tank clean! We've also got an 18" common in the 240 that is just an incredible cleaner... Want the common? :lol:


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Rubberlip plecos (_Chaetostoma sp._) are an excellant, smaller pleco type ... two of them were better than 1 larger bristlenose in my 38 gallon tank. They are a bit more delicate though and you will barely seem them at all. They seem to produce much less waste than bristlenoses as well.


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

I second the rubberlips, I have 2 in my 55gal, they're not the best cleaners being so small, but a fe more would do the trick, what the miss my fuelleborni take care of. They haven't grown much if at all in the last year around 3". My fish don't bother them, unless they get into a breeding area, but then it's simply chasing them out.


----------

